# [i605] Speakerphone and Phone FC issues on recent builds of roms



## GuitarFace (May 18, 2013)

Is there anyone out there having speakerphone or phone fc issues on CM, aokp, or pac roms? Its been 2 weeks worth of builds from all these builders and still cannot get the speaker phone to work on any of them, except I have one AOKP nightly (6.15) that works, so I know my speakerphone is not broken. I use gapps (20130301). I wipe everything every time I flash a new rom. Anyone have any ideas on what I may be able to do to remedy this?


----------



## GuitarFace (May 18, 2013)

Nevermind, I fixed the issue. Can someone remove this thread... Solved.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

